# Alcoholic milkshake?



## JULIA (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

  	           I've got a bottle of Friday's Mudslide sitting around and my boyfriend said it'd be great to make milkshakes with. He's had a stressful day and when he comes home tonight I wanna surprise him with a drink  Anyone know how I could make a shake with this? Or any sort of alcoholic milkshake in general? I've got Bailey's and Kahlua too so if you know a recipe please share!


----------



## alex4u (Feb 28, 2011)

try this
  	The basic ingredients are vanilla ice cream, Irish cream liqueur, and milk. For chocolate flavoring I added creme de cacao; though you can also use Kahlua or a different flavored schnapps for variety. If you want the shake to have a little more kick, add a shot of Stolichnaya Vanil.


----------

